# Streamlight Strion/Surefire 6p



## notsosurefire (Mar 20, 2007)

How would you guys compare these two flashlights?

I don't know enough about the Strion, does it have Tailcap lockout, tailcap push momentary on etc.

And, is it BRIGHTER!!

(I do know that it is rechargeable)

Cheers!


----------



## Elton (Mar 20, 2007)

my moms got the strion its really bright but the run time sucks i would go with the 6p and get a 3watt or higher drop in led bulb


----------



## notsosurefire (Mar 20, 2007)

Already got a 6p.... lookin to get a Cree dropin soon


----------



## Glock 'em down (Mar 20, 2007)

The Strion doesn't have a lock out tail cap nor is the beam fixed - it's adjustable, which some guys do prefer...but I hate it! Also, rechargeables will quit on you just like a non-recharger...BUT...with a non-recharger, all you do is pop in another pair of batts - BOOM! Back in business! With a re-charger...you are just GRAVE-YARD DEAD!

I'd go with SureFire.


----------



## GeorgePaul (Mar 20, 2007)

According to the Streamlight website (see http://www.streamlight.com/product/product.aspx?pid=3#tabs, Product Instructions PDF), the Strion does have momentary on and a LOTC. According to Quickbeam (see here), the Strion is about as bright as the 6P/P60, but throws better. The 6P/P61 has the same thow as the 6P/P60, but is much brighter than the Strion and 6P/P60.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Mar 20, 2007)

I don't have eighter. Here are reviews of each light.

http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/streamlight_strion.htm
http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/surefire_6p.htm


----------



## TheMechanic (Mar 21, 2007)

Quickbeam pretty much nailed it.

I have both; my first "good" flashlight was a 6P, and when I got tired of replacing the expensive lamp units and batteries I bought the Strion.

The Strion is slightly brighter, and has a smaller, more defined hotspot; the 6P has a larger, less defined hotspot and more spill. The Strion definitely out-throws the 6P. Beam quality is on a par, though as noted it is different.

Strion build quality is slightly lower than the Surefire, but it's still a superbly made light. Unlike the 6P, the bulbs seem to last forever; I've had mine since they were first introduced, and I'm on the original bulb!

The Strion is "focusing", but not like a Mag is; I used the focus feature to fine-tune the beam quality, then left it alone. The focus ring is quite stiff, and in several years of use has not budged accidentally. 

Bottom line: when I got the Strion, the 6P went into the storage drawer. I've been very happy with mine.

-=[ Grant ]=-


----------



## Size15's (Mar 21, 2007)

Grant,
Your experience with 6P (P60) Lamp Assemblies is not consistant (the opposite in fact) with the feedback people give on the life-spans of their SureFire Lamp Assemblies both here on CPF and elsewhere.
Did the lamps die as a result of dropping the flashlight?


----------



## greenstuffs (Mar 21, 2007)

I believe strion bulbs are much cheaper than the surefire replacements anyways. Which earns a big plus in owning a low operating cost flashlight. Who wants to keep buying CR123's  unless you really have no other choice.


----------



## zx7dave (Mar 21, 2007)

Get the 6P and then get a Cree or 3W LED drop in if you want a nice upgrade. I have a few Streamlights that make great paperweights...Streamlight is not even in the same class as SureFire.


----------



## Size15's (Mar 21, 2007)

greenstuffs said:


> I believe Strion bulbs are much cheaper than the SureFire replacements anyways. Which earns a big plus in owning a low operating cost flashlight. Who wants to keep buying CR123's  unless you really have no other choice.


The prevailing consensus is that SureFire Lamp Assemblies have significantly longer life-spans - spare bulbs are not required in the same way they are for other lights so you don't get through nearly as many lamps.

I feel the other issue of primary vs. rechargeable batteries is much more to do with personal circumstance and taste which separates us CPF Flashaholics from the "dutylight" users of flashlights who actually need a rechargeable light.

My own personal taste is for the convenience of primary (SF123A) batteries. 
I find it annoying to be a slave to a recharger. It is inherently inflexible, takes time and effort, and saves only a token cost of purchasing SF123As - a consumable I have never considered to be expensive or cost-prohibitive to my enjoyment of flashlights.
I tried to use a rechargeable EDC for a couple of months. It saved me perhaps 24 SF123A's ($42) (£20-25) which is a cheap meal out or an evening for two at the cinema. For me it is a small price to pay for my EDC.
I really didn't like having to lug the charger and mains supply around, nor having to return to where it's at, nor the time it takes to recharge the batteries. I had to force myself to remember and physically put the battery back on charge. And then to reload the battery before grabbing the flashlight for the day. I didn't like not having lots of spare batteries ready for use, nor not being able to go to a shop any buy replacement batteries on the fly.

I feel that if you need to use a flashlight for an hour or so everyday (or night!), or if you use a lot of batteries and can't stomach the cost then a rechargeable solution is better for many applications.

Rechargeable EDC does not float my boat one bit - my EDC has to be effortless, quick & simple. I'd take a 6P over a Strion without hesitation.
(I wouldn't take either since I prefer the G2 to the 6P, or better yet an E2e. For EDC my incandescent preference is for the A2)

Al


----------



## lightplay22 (Mar 21, 2007)

I have a strion that gets used very often, I had it since they were first available, have never had to change the bulb and its been droped a few times and is showing more silver as time goes by. I also have 3 g2's which mostly never get used but are in strategic places and ready to go to work on a moments notice. The strion does have a longer reaching beam than the g2 and it costs virtually nothing to operate. The g2 beam covers a much larger area though and if running through some woods or searching through a house at night, Id go g2 hands down. It depends a lot on what you need the light for and as others have said about rechargeables, I would not dream of going out at night with only a rechargeable. Of course I always have an A2 and and HDS edc with me at all times so if the strion dies (and it has) I'm not left out in the dark. The strion is my go to general purpose light and has proven to be very dependable, useful, and economical.


----------



## zx7dave (Mar 21, 2007)

First off I agree with Size 15's that primary CR123's are the way to go for 90% of my lights. I do have a couple rechargeables, but they are setup with LED's for longer runtimes. If you definately want a rechargeable there are several options for the 6P. Depending on what you go with cost may be more than the Strion, but you will be happy with the outcome. 
1) 6P + two RCR123 BatteryStation (900 mAh each) rechargeables + Cree dropin ($50+$20+$40=$110)
2) 6P + one 17670 (1600 mAh) rechargeable + Cree dropin (similiar cost as option #1)
3) 6P + one 17670 + KL3 LED conversion (LED runs about $55)
so hope this helps your decision. If you decide to run non rechargeables you can get about 2+ hours out of a set of batteries with CR123 non-rechargeables.


----------



## PhotonAddict (Mar 21, 2007)

Just wanted to add that if you prefer incandescents, there are rechargeable options for the 6P from Lumens Factory, Wolf-Eyes and CPF retailer AW. All can be used with 17670s or Pila 600s (I think that's the correct model #).


----------



## TheMechanic (Mar 21, 2007)

Size15's said:


> Grant,
> Your experience with 6P (P60) Lamp Assemblies is not consistant (the opposite in fact) with the feedback people give on the life-spans of their SureFire Lamp Assemblies both here on CPF and elsewhere.
> Did the lamps die as a result of dropping the flashlight?



Hmmm....not sure whether you're questioning my veracity or my sanity! 

I have some experience with SureFire's lamp assemblies. I've owned 2 lights (a 6P and the "Combat Light" version - the 6Z, I believe - which was later sold off), and my wife owns a 6P as well (a "gunmetal" version, still SF's best looking light ever.)

On Day 3 of being a SF owner, I turned my 6P on and laid it on our coffee table; it rolled off, onto a carpet floor, and the LA failed.

A couple months later, I was in a doorway; someone called my name, I turned quickly, and my holstered 6P hit the doorjamb; the LA would no longer light up.

Roughly 8 or 9 months later I was camping in a very remote area of Oregon in a pouring rain. I'd been using the light off and on all night, and one time I pushed the button and the LA blew.

My wife was participating in a low-light shooting match in which she was seated at a table. The scenario was to draw light and handgun and engage several targets. She drew the light as she began to stand, her 6P bezel hit the edge of the table on the way up, and failed to light.

I've watched as someone who was using a Combat Light on a lanyard dropped the light to facilitate a mag change (light being lit); his ejected magazine hit the dangling light, blowing the LA. I could go on, but I've no doubt caused the SureFire contingent to see red as it is!

After replacing so many lamps, I looked for something that, even if it should prove no more reliable, would at least be cheaper to feed with bulbs. When the Strion became available I bought two - one for me, one for my wife. This was when the had first come out; even the wholesaler, who was a StreamLight service and parts center, hadn't heard of it yet. That was what - 3, 4 years ago? Well, as incredible as this sounds, BOTH our Strion are still on the original bulbs!

We treat them no differently than we did our SureFires; my personal Strion has deep nicks gouged out of the bezel, for instance. I can't count the number of times I've dropped it and hit it against something. My wife has carried and used hers daily since new. Neither has yet failed. 

Matter of fact, we use the Strions even more as a general illumination tool than we did the 6Ps, primarily because of the economics of running rechargeables - so they have more active hours on them than our SureFires did. Again, I stress they are still on the original bulbs, a claim which neither of our Surefires can make.

I've been assailed by SureFire apologists before. I tell them the same thing: I like SureFires, but they aren't perfect - no matter how much one wishes they were.

Am I hard on lights? Yes, but no more than one would expect for a light supposedly designed for "tactical" environments. I'm sorry, but saying that a lamp for such a light works fine "unless its been dropped" is like saying that a failed firefighter's helmet "works fine as long as it doesn't get hot!"

As to reports of people getting much better life out of SureFire lamps, I can only surmise that they're either padding the truth, or they work in an air-conditioned office and take their vacations in nice parks with paved walking paths. I do neither of those things.

A light to me is a tool, no more; I don't collect them, fondle them, talk to them, take them out to dinner, store them in velvet-lined cases, or sit them on shelves where they can be admired my passersby. I use them, often in rough environments, and to me their sole value is in how they survive (or fail to survive) the use to which I put them. From that perspective, my experience with SF lamp assemblies is less than confidence inspiring.

Sorry if such a conclusion disturbs anyone's sensibilities, but it's been my experience, and I offer it up only as the data point that it is.

-=[ Grant ]=-


----------



## Size15's (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for sharing your experiences. It certainly seems to explain why you looked elsewhere for an incandescent light - I'm sure most people would have done the same. On balance I still feel confident in the robustness of the P60 lamp assemblies. More confident than in the Strion because there is very little feedback on them compared to the many years the P60 has been around. It does appear that the Strion is a much improved animal compared to the Scorpion. A newer bulb would appear to make a significant difference.

SureFires and Streamlights are both tools - designed and intended for use. I gain my experiences and opinions of SureFire durability from putting plenty of them through abusive field-testing over the last decade. This includes the P60 and P61 lamps in the G2, G2Z and the M2 being pushed way beyond the call of duty.

I've been disturbed for years and I've got some ointment for my red sensibilities...

Al


----------



## ben_mm7 (Mar 25, 2007)

Just a quick testimonial for the strion, I bought mine as kind of a skeptic. It is my new edc, my c2 centurion sits on my night stand now. I was at my best friends house this weekend in northern Ontario. The ground is till frozen but the snow is melting. I lost my strion on friday sometime when I got there. Looked everywhere, I found it sunday afternoon turns out it fell out of my pocket in the truck and fell out onto the driveway when I opened the door, When I found it it was jammed into the frozen gravel under water. I ran it over with my f150 twice before I found it 2 days later. I took it in the house and rinsed it under the tap. It still works absolutely flawlessly despite some scratches. 

I am a believer In streamlight products but surefire aswell but the battery $$ burns me, not with the strion though! goes on the charger evernight and I never worry.

Ben


----------



## GeorgePaul (Mar 26, 2007)

ben_mm7 said:


> ...my c2 centurion sits on my night stand now. ...I am a believer In streamlight products but surefire aswell but the battery $$ burns me...


You know, you could replace the LA in the C2 and run rechargeable batteries in it. See here for an example of how to do this.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Mar 26, 2007)

I wonder if the 6P's throw would improve if it had a tempered glass lens like the Stinger.


----------



## NotRegulated (Mar 26, 2007)

The Strion is a rechargable only light. When your battery dies your light has to go back on the charger. This means your light is now out of commission. Having used Streamlights extensively for work ,I am sensative to this.
I think the Strion is a very fine light. Most of the tool Streamlights are. Carrying the Strion and say a Fenix P1 on your keys should pretty much cover you for EDC.

I use Surefires because I can use both rechargable and primary batteries when the rechargable dies. The 9P is a good example of this. You leave the light stock and use two 17500 li-on rechargables. When they die off you can use others that you may have recharged or you can use 3 123's.

With the 6P/C2 's you replace the bulb with a Cree drop in 3.7 to 6 volts and now you can run 17670's or two 123's. If you replace the whole bezel and bulb with a Surefire KL3 you can also run the 17670 or 123's. 

With the E2e with a KL1 head or the L4, you can use a 17670 or 123's.

With Surefire you can EDC your rechargables but have the capability to put in primary's when your rechargables die or get low. This option becomes terribly important if you are subject to situations that do not permit you to quit what you are doing because your light needs to be recharged. First reponders really need this type of capability. Even though rechargable Streamlights are widely used, very reliable and have a respected reputation in the First responder occupations, most always have another light available for just this reason.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Mar 26, 2007)

The Strion gets 73 min to 50%, while the 6P only gets 54 min to 50%. That extra 19 minutes is huge. You can also carry as many spare battery sticks for the Strion as you want. You can carry just as many as you would carry for backup, in primaries. The nice part is that because the Strion run time is so much longer, you can have more backup minutes with fewer back up cells. 

I don't mean to say that the Strion (or any recharchable) is perfect for every situation. If I were headed out to the woods for a few days, I'd much rather have a 6P and a box or two of 123s, than a Strion.



NotRegulated said:


> The Strion is a rechargable only light. When your battery dies your light has to go back on the charger. This means your light is now out of commission. Having used Streamlights extensively for work ,I am sensative to this.
> I think the Strion is a very fine light. Most of the tool Streamlights are. Carrying the Strion and say a Fenix P1 on your keys should pretty much cover you for EDC.
> 
> I use Surefires because I can use both rechargable and primary batteries when the rechargable dies. The 9P is a good example of this. You leave the light stock and use two 17500 li-on rechargables. When they die off you can use others that you may have recharged or you can use 3 123's.
> ...


----------



## leukos (Mar 26, 2007)

I found the Strion to be rubbish. I owned one for a few months, but what really annoyed me was how slippery the body was and the poor quality of the tailcap. Beam wise it throws very well, but the beam is almost too narrow, it doesn't get enough usable light to the target if you know what I mean. Likewise, I got tired of using a light that has to go in the cradle, I much prefer a light that I can just drop batteries into. 

I would recommend that you outfit your 6P with rechargeables and try out some of the new lamps from Lumens Factory. They have whiter light, tighter hotspots, and run comparably longer.


----------



## carrot (Mar 26, 2007)

I personally think the Strion is a nice light. However, the tailcap is not terribly satisfactory, but that's really my only complaint. Being able to pop it in the charger instead of using batteries makes me more likely to pick it up to use than a lot of my lights. But if Surefire made a cradle-charging G2/6P I'd drop the Strion in an instant. I just prefer Surefire's tailcap design that much more.


----------



## NotRegulated (Mar 26, 2007)

Art Vandelay said:


> The Strion gets 73 min to 50%, while the 6P only gets 54 min to 50%. That extra 19 minutes is huge.



I believe that the new Wolf Eyes D26 Cree dropin for the 6P/C2 runs for 180 minutes with regulated output, 30 minutes with unregulated output on a Pila 168A battery or 17670 and 130 minutes with regulated output, 5 hours with unregulated output on two 123's.

Also, I believe that the Surefire KL3 head runs for 4 hours regulated on a 17670 or 123. The KL3 would not be as bright as the Strion or Cree dropin.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Mar 26, 2007)

But those are LEDs right?



NotRegulated said:


> I believe that the new Wolf Eyes D26 Cree dropin for the 6P/C2 runs for 180 minutes with regulated output, 30 minutes with unregulated output on a Pila 168A battery or 17670 and 130 minutes with regulated output, 5 hours with unregulated output on two 123's.
> 
> Also, I believe that the Surefire KL3 head runs for 4 hours regulated on a 17670 or 123. The KL3 would not be as bright as the Strion or Cree dropin.


----------



## NotRegulated (Mar 26, 2007)

Yes, LED's. I see your point. Comparing the incandescents, the Strion has a longer runtime over the 6P. The Strion is rechargable only and the 6P is primary only unless you switch the bulb to LED which will faciliate the use of both rechargables and primary's. For EDC, the Strion is more than enough light that should serve anyone well. For work requirements it would also be just fine as long as you have some other light available.

The new Lumen Factory E series bulbs provide a new rechargable option for the E2e. The 3.7 volt bulb can be used with 17670's. If you carried a regular E2e bulb in a SC3 spares carrier with four 123's you would have the option of both rechargables and primaries.

I have an old FM rechargable drop in for my E2e that uses the Strion bulb and a 17670 in my E2e. The Strion is the same brightness as the E2e practically speaking when you see both beams side by side. I'd like to try the Lumen Factory bulb in my E2e now. I like this option because I already have E2e's and I can charge two 17670's at the same time so I have an extra cell. 
If the situation calls for more runtime, out comes the E2e bulb in the SC3 with 123's. The SC3 in the car, in your bag, or at work is small light and easy to leave their until you may need it.


----------



## boostmiser (Mar 26, 2007)

Strion Pros
Rechargeable
Inexpensive bulb replacement
Tons of throw
Flat tailcap (can stand it up)

Strion Cons
Knurdling, or lack there of - slippery
Difficult to change the bi-pin bulb in the dark
Adjustable beam - produces a donut hole
Flat tailcap (in conjunction with the lack of knurdling, tough to keep depressed

6P Pros
Knurdling is excellent
Perfect beam pattern
Easy to grip tailcap
Interchangeable pieces with other SF products
Easy to change the lens assembly
Can be made into a rechargeable

6P Cons
Not rechargeable
No flat tailcap (doesn't matter too much to me)

I sold my Strion and turned my 6P into a brighter rechargeable light. I love it.


----------



## ScooterBug (Mar 26, 2007)

in my work car there is a streamlight 20x, been there for years and is used all the time. i like it. i also carry a Z2 on my belt while at work. this light has been reliable, never failed me. has been dropped many times. the finish on it is all but gone, i think it adds caracter. i have looked at the siron and decided not to get one. i will stay with my surefire with 123's.


----------



## Techmedic (Mar 26, 2007)

I too have been wrestling with this issue; e2e or strion. In Canada the L-ION batt's are a little tougher to get. I have a streamlight TL-2 and I too dislike the tailcap. If I edc it, and it gets jammed into a pocket with other stuff, it can come on. Most of the tactical streamlights have this type of tailcap. 

I also have an e2o and absolutely love it, but use it only at the cottage. Therefore, the next edc will be the e2e, very shortly. 

I cannot deny streamlight that they have a great product, but, as has been well stated above, some of us are fussy regarding the tailcap, being able to have spares, etc..

I also have a 6P, which I will put on a holder for my belt on occasions, but, it is bulkier that the e series.


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 3, 2011)

Hey, old thread resurrection time! 

Just recently took possession of a Strion, an E2e and a pair of Scorpions. Like many others here I came with one particular interest in mind, but being open minded, and curious, eventually found myself falling in love with lights that I'd initially dismissed as impertinent to my own sense of applicability, and all of these lights fell into that category. 

I know the thread is about the Strion and 6P but really, isn't the E2e just a variation of the 2x123 light from Surefire? 

Always having been impressed with the Surefire lights when I saw them in stores, I never found myself wanting one, particularly the incandescent lights, but lately have been using incans a lot around the house. I've always liked the light from them but preferred the more compact form of single cell lights, not to mention longer battery life and multi levels from my LED lights.

Not much has changed there, but I've found that I can use the incans with 17670's now and they're all great for taking on a walk. The Strion has always held a little fascination for me, with the idea of using it as a house-only light and there is something nice about its wall mount charger and powerful beam available right next to the door.

Quick synopsis is that I prefer the Strion for the house, but like the feel, switch and beam pattern of the E2e better. None of these lights are going anywhere, but I do wish they made a clicky switch for the Strion.


----------



## varmint (Nov 29, 2011)

Are they any replacement batterier for the Strion besides Streamlight?


----------



## NotRegulated (Nov 30, 2011)

For incan use...
Most of the earlier model E series bodies would fit 17670's because the interior dimensions of the tube were large enough. Many of the later models will not fit that rechargeable cell as the interior end of the body tapers to the tailcap. The 17670 will fit no problem in the 6P, Z2, C2 and G2. Lumensfactory makes some nice incan bulbs that will run off the 17670's. An overused term but, "guilt free lumens" from your Surefire.

by the way...two of our IT guys both have new LED Strions. I am impressed with their output, runtime and throw. I still am not impressed with the tailcap or beam profile. I like the beam profile of Surefires better. Less of a concentrated hotspot (means less throw) with more of a smooth corona.


----------



## varmint (Nov 30, 2011)

Mine is the new Led version, just wondering if there was a replacement cheaper battery??
Thanks
Larry


----------



## TadpolePilot (Jan 8, 2012)

TheMechanic said:


> Hmmm....not sure whether you're questioning my veracity or my sanity!
> 
> I have some experience with SureFire's lamp assemblies. I've owned 2 lights (a 6P and the "Combat Light" version - the 6Z, I believe - which was later sold off), and my wife owns a 6P as well (a "gunmetal" version, still SF's best looking light ever.)
> 
> ...



This man is correct and I have used Streamlights rechargeable since 1983 in law enforcement one was in each vehicle. My current is a C-4 Strion it is the newest. And it is great. I also have a Insight H X 150 R which is also a rechargeable that one has to remove the cell/battery to charge. I like the Streamlight because one just puts it in the charger. I want a Surefire and have always wanted one but money and cell replacement is not worth it to me. Did not know about all the problems; that would not be for me I drop my lights and use to strike things and people with whatever I have in my hand at the time.


----------

